# where are all unlucky accountants with 70 points in 189 and still waiting



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys,
Had a chat with my agent last week, he told me to wait for about 6-8 months to get invited for 189 skilled migration visa for General accountant category (221111). 
My date of Effect of 70 points was 13/10/2016. All the invitation rounds are moving towards the date with just freaking 2 days/round. 
How sad is it to be late by just 35 days ????


----------



## ttye (Feb 9, 2017)

Same for me.

Accountant (General) - 221111
70 Points
Date of Effect: 20/11/2016

I am still waiting. The date of effect for the 1/2/2017 round was move only by hours. I think you are right, it might even take years. I have to apply for a dependent visa (Partner has 1+ years left for her student visa) to prolong my soon to expire 485!

Never apply offshore, because you will lose your working right until your PR is approved. (That was what I read from the IMMI website.)


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Nirmal3913 said:


> Hey guys,
> Had a chat with my agent last week, he told me to wait for about 6-8 months to get invited for 189 skilled migration visa for General accountant category (221111).
> My date of Effect of 70 points was 13/10/2016. All the invitation rounds are moving towards the date with just freaking 2 days/round.
> How sad is it to be late by just 35 days ????


why don't u go for 190


----------



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

commie_rick said:


> why don't u go for 190


Thanks for the suggestion , can you please help me with the following please-
1) Do you recommend 190 for NSW or WA or any other states?
2) Do you know any expected time line to get invited for NSW 190 with 70 points general accounting category?
3) Do you think 489 is better than going back home again? 

Cheers


----------

